# MT Trapping Ban



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Initiative 160.

The kooks want to ban all trapping on public lands in MT.

http://www.noon160.com/

ALL sportsmen should join MT trappers in defeating this asinine initiative.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't believe people like those who would ban hunting on public land know anything about wildlife management, or care about wildlife. Mostly what they care about is banning firearms, and if they can destroy wildlife they assume hunters will drop the ball in defending the second amendment. That and the freak vegetarians in the group who can't think because their brain hasn't had sufficient protein for years.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, but MT has just enough transplanted yuppies from California and elsewhere to do it too.


----------

